# I hate group projects



## Nilufar (Jan 17, 2014)

Not that I hate the people or working with them, but it's really awkward when the teacher says to make groups and all the people know immediately who they would work with. And then there is me who have to go from group to group and beg them to take me in... 

It's even worse when we have to make pairs.. and the number of student is impair. And I have to tell the teacher I found no one to do the project with and feel miserable. 

Right now we are supposed to make groups again and I'm just waiting for the people who will end up without a group like me. Does anybody else feel this way, too?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yea lol sucks.


----------



## MythPHX (Aug 12, 2014)

Have. Had. The. Exact. Same. ****ing. Situations.

If it's an odd number of students in the class, guess who's going to be the one without a partner? Me. I hate seeing everybody easily form groups when it's the first day or week of the class, they already seem to know who they are going to work with. I just sit there and think, "What the ****? Does everybody come into this class already knowing each other except for me? I hate it. Teachers should be required to choose who works with who. It would save my pathetic self from the embarrassment. =(


----------



## kmeowmeow (Oct 9, 2014)

meee toooXD


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

It's like the dreaded phrase isn't it? "Now what I want you all to do is get yourselves into groups..." It's fine if you know people but awful if everyone else is already in groups.
It's worse when you try to just keep your head down and do the work quietly by yourself but then the teacher has to make a big thing about it and insist you find a group.


----------



## Snowman 23 (Jun 8, 2014)

yea, I always hated that. I always felt embarrassed that I was the only one who was left out. I usually either asked a group of people I who thought were really nice or went to the teacher and said I didn't have a group. Most of the time it was the latter.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yup, I despise group work/projects too. Whenever the professor says to find a partner, I just sit there panicking because I don't know anyone. And most of the other people in the class are happy because they get to work with their friends. 

Sometimes the professor will ask who doesn't have a partner, and I'm usually the only person to raise their hand lol.


----------



## sophiam (Mar 9, 2014)

I hate everything about group projects. I hate forming groups and I hate talking to people in groups. I hate coming up with ideas because I'm afraid they'll belittle them and think they're stupid.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

The thing I dreaded the most about school.


----------



## Sabers712 (Mar 6, 2014)

yea when i was in high school things were like that. it sucked because it felt like being that kid in gym class that gets picked last.


----------



## alltimeashley (Nov 11, 2013)

Whenever a teacher would say that I would be like 'NOOOOO' in my head. Usually I would just go with whoever didn't have enough people in their group


----------



## Amberleen (Aug 31, 2014)

I've come to accept that I'm always a leftover when people pick their groups, and just wait for the teacher to assign me to one. Of course that's usually the group where no one knows each other so no one wants to talk. Or they all know each other and I just kind of sit off to the side while they make all the decisions. 

Either way, the biggest pain is presenting the project to the class and having to talk about how you contributed....ugh


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Why do you have to beg? Did some of them say no to you? Working in groups is not okay. The person who was in my group did not notify me that he was out of town. He was not even answering my text messages or phone calls. Then I got angry at him when he came back and I asked if I can work with someone else.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

Well thanks to group projects I realized I'm not the moron that I thought I was so there's one benefit at least. Also you can think of it as a type of exposure therapy I suppose...I think it's helped me a bit there.


----------



## starbuny (Oct 12, 2014)

Ya this happens to me all the time too. I feel like nobody ever comes to me wanting to be partners i always have to go hunting around but whetever its all good.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

I actually like them it gives me an opportunity to open up to people.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I hate being in groups where there's an odd number of people, since I usually feel like I'm being left out and not contributing.


----------



## LoveUall (Apr 9, 2014)

Snowman 23 said:


> yea, I always hated that. I always felt embarrassed that I was the only one who was left out. I usually either asked a group of people I who thought were really nice or went to the teacher and said I didn't have a group. Most of the time it was the latter.


>this and



mezzoforte said:


> Yup, I despise group work/projects too. Whenever the professor says to find a partner, I just sit there panicking because I don't know anyone. And most of the other people in the class are happy because they get to work with their friends.
> 
> Sometimes the professor will ask who doesn't have a partner, and I'm usually the only person to raise their hand lol.


>this as well.... and when you have to do all of the work .__.


----------



## Fangirlgirl (Jul 17, 2014)

I can't think of anything I hate more about school than group projects. And we have to work in groups or pairs all the time. I don't get it, why can't we do anything individually? I think it's because the teachers want to get the smart students to help the lazy ones but they just look at you with a strange face when you actually want to do the project instead of talking about parties and drinking all the time. I hate always being the one saying that we should start working because I feel so out of place and uncomfortable in groups. But on the other hand doing well and preferably perfect means everything to me. And so I normally just do all the work or at least do the hardest part of the project and then they get credit for my work. 
My teachers always pick the groups randomly which is awful because I always end up with the idiots who doesn't do anything besides sucking up to the teachers or cheating on tests.
So yeah, group projects suck!


----------



## Neoz (Feb 3, 2012)

I like group projects. They're usually an easy high grade. However they usually are a lot more work as well than just solo assignments or a test. 

Also if you somehow get into a group with retards who don't give a **** you are usually left to do a lot by yourself, however this was never ever the case with any group project I did. Usually I was the guy who did the least.


----------

